
Mayfield's Paradox: A Fundamental Principle of Information Security (2000) - vezzy-fnord
http://www.isaca.org/Journal/archives/2001/Volume-2/Pages/Mathematical-Proofs-of-Mayfields-Paradox-A-Fundamental-Principle-of-Information-Security.aspx
======
selestify
This is hardly a proof -- just a way of modeling the phenomenon described with
mathematical equations.

